# In LA for CERT / Emergency Management Conference



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Do you guys have any disaster related questions you are interested in having me ask for you all?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Actually yeah, so I know that typically when we have a major power outage due to weather, the local utility guys sort it out. If we had a regional or national outage, such as an EMP, what's the plan? I mean is there a plan already in place to coordinate local utility companies? Or would the Guard be used? It just seems like a logistical nightmare.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I have to take CERT training for work. Good info given out. I recommend it to anyone. Enjoy the training.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Seems like we are seeing more and more earthquakes in the middle of the country. I know that California has a pretty good plan for earthquake disasters but how is the mid section of the country prepared?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, after reading the other thread about the LA floods http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-stop-surviving-flood-without-permission.html I have a question. Why are they making it difficult for people to help those in need.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

ask them about the tp being bought for the concentration camps - soft civilian or the institutional "newspaper on a roll" ....


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Yes, after reading the other thread about the LA floods http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-stop-surviving-flood-without-permission.html I have a question. Why are they making it difficult for people to help those in need.


That one is easy, they are afraid of what you will do when you figure out you don't need them.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

When you say "In LA..." does that mean Louisiana or Los Angeles?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Seems like we are seeing more and more earthquakes in the middle of the country. I know that California has a pretty good plan for earthquake disasters but how is the mid section of the country prepared?


I found out something interesting the other day talking to a Lt at one of our volunteer fire depts. Apparently our town is a regional hub for disaster response with earthquakes being at the top of the hazard list since we're in the New Madrid zone. Apparently they designed our airport to be able to accommodate planes loaded with supplies and built infrastructure including a new national guard armory. I don't know if he's full of it or if its actually the case. In any case, its interesting stuff to think about.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Our abbreviation here is La. LA is for Lost Angles!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Los Angeles of Lower Alabama ? Just kidding no reason to ever go back the CA for me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SAR-1L said:


> Do you guys have any disaster related questions you are interested in having me ask for you all?


Yes! The disasters in Washington, Should they be shot or hung as traitors?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

LA means Lousiana, it is the official abbreviation. Los Angeles is L.A. I guess I need some more schooling


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Actually I do have a question for you. Have they mentioned anything about using drones in search and rescue operations? Our local EMA got approved for a grant for one but the County Judge Executive wouldn't sign off on it for liability reasons. 

Personally I think they're a great idea if they're limited to the scope of search and rescue operations. They potentially give an affordable eye in the sky to every EMA in the nation.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

jim-henscheli said:


> Actually yeah, so I know that typically when we have a major power outage due to weather, the local utility guys sort it out. If we had a regional or national outage, such as an EMP, what's the plan? I mean is there a plan already in place to coordinate local utility companies? Or would the Guard be used? It just seems like a logistical nightmare.


For that stuff you are talking about standard NIMS/ICS procedure.
So local would try to handle what they could, then they would request emergency assistance from state.
If state resources or lacking they would rely on mutual aid agreements, then last federal assistance if state of emergency.

That is my understanding.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Seems like we are seeing more and more earthquakes in the middle of the country. I know that California has a pretty good plan for earthquake disasters but how is the mid section of the country prepared?


This wasn't really covered surprisingly enough, they did show us their fancy multimillion dollar facility.
They were quiet proud of their little building but wouldn't even discuss how their EOC operated uniquely to handle
the diversity of disasters in California with such large population.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Yes, after reading the other thread about the LA floods http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-stop-surviving-flood-without-permission.html I have a question. Why are they making it difficult for people to help those in need.


I honestly couldn't answer that, and it wasn't on the agenda.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> ask them about the tp being bought for the concentration camps - soft civilian or the institutional "newspaper on a roll" ....


With respect, I was given an all expenses paid trip to go and receive training I believe asking questions like that would probably
result in a loss of future opportunities, which means less information I can bring back to you guys.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Los Angeles of Lower Alabama ? Just kidding no reason to ever go back the CA for me.


The amazing thing about LA was just how brown the place was... drought is an understatement.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Yes! The disasters in Washington, Should they be shot or hung as traitors?


I know how you feel, but lol not the time or place. From the tone though many of the emergency management personnel/first responders feel equally frustrated with the crap.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Actually I do have a question for you. Have they mentioned anything about using drones in search and rescue operations? Our local EMA got approved for a grant for one but the County Judge Executive wouldn't sign off on it for liability reasons.
> 
> Personally I think they're a great idea if they're limited to the scope of search and rescue operations. They potentially give an affordable eye in the sky to every EMA in the nation.


Yes drones are being considered for operations, but from what I gathered there are other more basic tech struggles with. Especially some of your older first responders that lack computer or social media savvy.
Plus you are talking wide ranges of various department sizes, obstacles and budgets, all which presents it's own challenges.

I think they would all like to use them for Em stuff, but I don't think it is widely feasable for most departments.


----------

